# G'ma



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Not sure if I mentioned, I'm a grandma to twin baby girls now.  They are 3 mo old! Jordyn n Joslyn. I'm leaving soon to go b'sit. Not sure who came up with that term, cuz I certainly do not "sit" while I am there LOL.. 

took this two weeks ago. First time, they were smiling both at the same time. The other one is me, with Joslyn. She is the one that has the tummy aches the most 

(the bibs say "Lisa" because my DIL's friends, all got together and had bibs made with each of their names  )


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Jordyn and Jocelyn are ADORABLE!!! And you are such a beautiful grandma!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't know if I missed it (if you mentioned it), but I know that I am reading and seeing for the first time here :wub: :wub: goodness, look at these smiley angels twin babies AWWWWWWWH they are precious! you must be so proud. 

I also love that beautiful picture of you with Joslyn .. awwh I hope her tummy gets no aches at all

thank you so much for sharing, Karla!

Kat


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Jordyn and Jocelyn are ADORABLE!!! And you are such a beautiful grandma!


Well, thank you! I tink dey iz cute, but Ize a bit biased


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> I don't know if I missed it (if you mentioned it), but I know that I am reading and seeing for the first time here :wub: :wub: goodness, look at these smiley angels twin babies AWWWWWWWH they are precious! you must be so proud.
> 
> I also love that beautiful picture of you with Joslyn .. awwh I hope her tummy gets no aches at all
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat!! I know, from experience of 10mo of bad colic with their father..that it, eventually, does go away  I keep telling him that.. that is the ONLY advice I give them, unless asked. Just keep remembering, the crying won't last forever, I PROMISE... (it just changes into a different phase LOL..didn't tell him that one) 

I adore them. I was a bit worried, cuz I like DOGS..not babies   .. well, now I kinda like babies too. LOL It has been two weeks since I've seen them (was not able to get there last weekend and our work schedules are crazy, they live 45 min away from me) and it seems like it has been 2 MONTHS. I know they've grown and changed a ton! 

Indi likes them.. she worries about them, when they cry. Getting put in their car seats, of course, they cry and Indi was RIGHT there. "wassa madder baby? I will help you". )))

"You Ok, Joslyn?"... "How bout you, Jordyn?"


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, such cute pics! I love the ones with Indi checking them out. You certainly don't look old enough to be a grandmother!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Karla, Sher stole the words out of my mouth - you certainly don't look old enough to be a grandma:angry:...but since you are, you're one hot grandma for sure:thumbsup:. Boy you are doubly blessed with the twins. :wub::wub: They're so adorable and I love their unusual names. Babies, like Maltese, are amazing - sometimes you love them so much that it hurts. And then being toddlers and then as they grow up (until teens :HistericalSmiley it just gets better and better. I'm glad you're not that far from where they live and can see them often. I love Indi checking up on them that they're safely ensconced in their car seats. :aktion033:Congrats:chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations, you must be thrilled. The babies are just adorable!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Karla, Sher stole the words out of my mouth - you certainly don't look old enough to be a grandma:angry:...but since you are, you're one hot grandma for sure:thumbsup:. Boy you are doubly blessed with the twins. :wub::wub: They're so adorable and I love their unusual names. Babies, like Maltese, are amazing - sometimes you love them so much that it hurts. And then being toddlers and then as they grow up (until teens :HistericalSmiley it just gets better and better. I'm glad you're not that far from where they live and can see them often. I love Indi checking up on them that they're safely ensconced in their car seats. :aktion033:Congrats:chili::chili:


Can I just say, you all are my new bestests friends LOL!! Thank you!!! I hope to get some pics today, maybe can post them later.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SilkamMaltese said:


> Can I just say, you all are my new bestests friends LOL!! Thank you!!! I hope to get some pics today, maybe can post them later.


Karla - us fellow redheads have to stick together. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, what adorable babies they are!! I feel your pain regarding the tummy problems. My second son was in agony for 6 mo. To make a long story short, 3 pediatricians, mult visits to ped surgeons and tests done, he was put on a predigested formula called Nutramigen ( which is still available ) and in 48 hours I had a new calm baby!! We called it liquid gold as it is not cheap but soooooo worth it. Just a thought.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Karla - us fellow redheads have to stick together. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


LOL..well, I'm red this month    (see siggy file, was blonde then) get so bored w/hair. have to change colors often. LOL but no matter what color, would love still hangin' out <grin>


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Wow, what adorable babies they are!! I feel your pain regarding the tummy problems. My second son was in agony for 6 mo. To make a long story short, 3 pediatricians, mult visits to ped surgeons and tests done, he was put on a predigested formula called Nutramigen ( which is still available ) and in 48 hours I had a new calm baby!! We called it liquid gold as it is not cheap but soooooo worth it. Just a thought.


was an awful awful experience, the whole thing. Have IC (bladder disease, causes painful abdomen) and so was in pain entire pregnancy. had pneumonia when I delivered him, but cord was wrapped around his neck, they didn't know it and was in hard labor for hours and hours, never going past a dialation of one and then they took him emergency Csection when I was just about exhausted to the point of no return, with pneumonia. then, he had colic for 10 months! he was on phenobarbitol. 30 years ago, that is what they used. 

people would say to me "so when are you going to have another one" R U INSANE! LOL U think I WOULD DO this AGAIN.... uh, just commit me now! (I'd take 10 active puppies from my obedience class, over one screaming baby, any time!) Up until about 2 years ago, I would hear a newborn cry and I'd turn and go the other direction, FAST. that is why I was so worried.. what if I couldn't be around my new gbabies.. OMGosh, I took my first look at them and the tears just flowed. it is the most surreal experience you can have.. they say, being a grandparent is like no other feeling.. and it isn't. can't explain it, til it happens...and something just happens to you. I am so in love with these girls. which reminds, me, I have got to get going. )))


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I know the feeling!!! My son screamed 24 hours a day sometimes until he was almost in shock, pale sweaty and limp. and I was breast feeding! That formula really was a miracle for him!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: WOW and congratulations.. how precious those grandbabies are. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! lovely pictures, Your Grandbabies are so adorable. I remember that colic sooo well. It is awful. All three of my kids had colic, at the time though I had medication that stopped it in its tracks. They don't give it anymore. In the UK is was called Merbentyl, an anti-spasmodic.

I too have a grandbaby who is now just turned 1. OMG it really is a special experience. :tender:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations!! The baby twins are BEAUTIFUL, so innocent and happy, just like little angels :heart: you are so blessed!! oh and I really couldn't tell you were the grandma because you look so young!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, how precious are they! I would just love to have a granddaughter (even a screaming one). I have a one year old grandson who did his share of that, but oh how I love him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww Karla - they're so adorable!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Karla, there's seriously no way that you are a GRANDMA!!! You look fantastic and those grandbabies are so adorable!!! You are doubly blessed! Enjoy them!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Karla, I certainly had no idea you were a grandma. Well, it looks like you hit the jackpot. You've got two beautiful babies. I certainly understand the hesitation about the babies, I'm the same way. I can't stand to be around a crying baby. I would love to try being a grandma, but I have two very uncooperative children. I remember seeing you show at Nationals, and no way would I have guessed you were old enough to be grandmother. Enjoy those babies.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful granddaughters!! Jordyn and Joslyn look so precious with those sweet smiles. :wub::wub:

And, their grandmother, Karla, is so beautiful. :tender:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow god bless those lil babies , they r soo pretty , love their names . joslyn is my daughters favorite name , shes aout to b 17 and says when she has a daughter shes going to name her that .... 

u my friend look stunning!!! to be a grandma and i hope the baby's colic issues subside , i have four n mine never had that but i had nephews that cried nonstop its heartbreaking for the baby n the parents.


----------

